# Motores paso a paso



## Simon (Oct 11, 2009)

Saludos, mi planteamiento y pregunta en concreto es: dado a que estoy trabajando en un mecanismo q utilizara un motor paso a paso y q excitara directamente a un tornillo tipo eje sinfín (o también podría ser uno tipo cremallera) sin ningún tipo de caja de engranajes en mi caso. Y cuya velocidad (del motor paso a paso )está controlada por un Picmicro a "X" cantidad de rpm (no la mayor dada por el motor y sin ningún tipo de realimentación); ¿Existiría la posibilidad de q dicho motor se mueva a mayor velocidad de la prefijada por el micro ante una eventual falla?, ¿o simplemente puedo tener la certeza de q dicho mecanismo se detenga? en todo caso se q podría comenzar a vibrar, girar erráticamente inclusive pero..¿Podría ocurrir con base cierta, comenzar a girar más rápido en criterio de los expertos ante una eventual falla de la lógica como si pasa con los motores DC q no usan ningún tipo de realimentación? 

Adicionalmente si alguien tiene un buen tutorial o material para calcular cajas de engranajes o relación mecánica me seria de suma utilidad. Gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Oct 13, 2009)

Decirte el que el motor PaP no se anda "solito"... hay que excitarlo y si el controlador del motor se "desboca" bien pudiera hacerlo marchar mas rapido. Si tu motor PaP mueve un tornillo sinfin y este mueve la carga, superas otro posible problema, que la carga haga mover erraticamente el motor.

Quisiera saber qué aplicacion estas desarrollando con el motor PaP. Salu2.


----------



## Simon (Oct 13, 2009)

Saludos amigo, te explico el diseño es básico solo necesito por medio de tracción directa mover un tornillo sin fin q por medio de una segunda pieza acoplada al mismo hará mover un pistón, detalles de fuerza q ejercerá, fricción etc etc no los tengo aun por q a penas comienzo y digamos más bien q experimento. Pero al punto, y estamos claro q los motores paso a paso no se mueven solitos como tú dices..Pero he aquí el detalle del por q de mi duda. Para ello te colocare mis planteamientos y respuestas muy interesantes q también recibí en otros foros.

Digamos q tengo un motor paso q es capaz de dar 500 rpm y lo controlo con un picmicro para q solo gire a 10rpm (lo podría hacer de varias formas con el programa dentro del micro, tablas, contador etc.), mi pregunta y el porq la hago a continuación: ¿puede el motor bajo ciertas condiciones de falla lógica en el circuito (y suponiendo q el motor esta acoplado mecánicamente a la carga) llegar a acelerarse y causar la falla q deseo prevenir?, esto en los motores de otro tipo si puede pasar con cualquier variación de voltaje o frecuencia de la línea y por eso a estos les ponen realimentación electrónica o frenos mecánicos.

y ahora expongo el porq basado en el mundo real y q casi cualquiera lo debe haber notado

En las impresoras de matriz de punto en ciertas ocasiones de atasco de papel por ejemplo, probablemente has notado q tienden a moverse muy rápido o a golpear los extremos incluso vibran. Esto en mi criterio y aquí el porq me gustaría oír opiniones aunque parezca q tengo yo mismo la respuesta. Esto puede deberse a q existen dentro de la printer alguna rutina q no es la normalmente actúa cuando imprime ya sea en modo unidireccional o bidireccional, sino q se accesa solo cuando ocurre un error pero no porque no este preprogramada (así supongo).Es decir es una condición pre establecida (girar a máxima velocidad) y no un problema fortuito por error de diseño o falla de la lógica lo q lo hace acelerarse. ¿Captas ahora el punto?


----------



## lubeck (Oct 13, 2009)

yo te puedo dar mi opinion, a lo mejor valida o no eso tu lo diras,  en el caso de deteccion de errores yo te propondria el implementar a tu mecanismo,  e incluso el motor, un encoder, o algun sistema de posicionamiento, y me parece no estoy muy seguro pero existen en el mercado ya motores a pasos con encoder integrado.... 
en el caso de algunas impresoras la manera de posicionar el cabezal es con una cintita transparente con un mnton de rayitas negra...., tengo un tutorial que estuve buscando por un par de horas y no lo encuentro, pero este servia para, al revez, tienes tus mecanismos ya sea horizontales o verticales, con tornillo o cremalleras etc. y calculas los newtons de torque y, voltaje y amperaje del motor que necesitarias obviamente para tu mecanismo, dejame seguir buscandolo y si lo encuentro lo subo con mucho gusto, saludos....


Saludos


----------



## Simon (Oct 14, 2009)

Gracias lubeck, y claro todas las opiniones son bien recibidas. Té comento, lo del encordé pienso igual q tu de hecho es una de mis alternativas, ahora bien el detalle viene porq no quiero ser redundante en el circuito de control agregando circuitería innecesaria, mas aun si hablamos de un motor paso a paso que se supone son precisos y “no se mueven solos” como me comento alguien jocosamente en otro foro. Ahora en las impresoras se usan los encoder mas bien para poder determinar la posición del motor en un momento dado pero no necesariamente para q no se aceleren (aunque se puede implementar para hacer eso), pero ojo esto en el entendido de q muy seguramente existe alguna rutina ( y eso supongo) q en determinados casos de error hace avanzar el motor más rápido como lo he podido apreciar en el mundo real. Pero en mi caso yo solo incluiría una rutina q lo movería a una velocidad de 10rpm aun cuando el motor pudiera desarrollar 400rpm por ejemplo. Por eso mi pregunta va orientada mas a ver si bajo determinada falla lógica mi motor podría acelerarse. Todo parece bastante obvio, pero “el diablo esta en los detalles” y Murphy siempre está presente.

Post data: ojalá encuentres el material q me dices, creo q es lo q busco. Si esta en tu PC búscalo con la búsqueda avanzada del Windows y por alguna palabra q recuerdes q incluya el texto.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 14, 2009)

por fin..... lo encontre, aver si te sirve, no lo encontraba porque no me acordaba de que estaba en ingles, lo subo, y disculpa mi ignorancia pero a que te refieres con falla logica? por eso no entiendo muy bien tu problema...

saludos...


----------



## Simon (Oct 16, 2009)

Ahh ok disculpa...cuando por aquí decimos falla lógica me refiero a una falla en la circuitería digital, en todo caso siendo mas específicos por ejemplo si una etapa de un contador interna fallare, "lógicamente" sería de suponer q dicho contador (binario o lógico como prefieras llamarlo) el resultado sería un conteo errado o nulo, a eso me refiero en parte, pero también a una falla en algún registro, compuertas, bus interno etc. o inclusive el mismo soft q estaría grabado en el micro. Por ahora lo mínimo q ya se q debo tener además de la fuente de poder por supuesto es una circuitería lógica (digital), un driver de salida y el motor paso a paso .Como veras mi pregunta siempre ha estado orientada a un ejercicio de imaginación respecto a lo q podría ocurrir si algo de esto llegara a fallar, y específicamente hacer q el motor se acelerara. La conclusión hasta el momento es q puede pasar muchas cosas menos acelerarse el motor sobre la velocidad de trabajo preestablecida. Y hermano gracias de verdad por el material q colocaste, es de primera. Mi correo es simonpariu@yahoo.com y estoy a la orden para cualquier intercambio de información o por esta misma vía, saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 16, 2009)

Tienes toda la razon creo dificil que un motor se acelere, si haces un driver con algun Circuito integrado creo que tambien eliminirias errores, lo que quedaria es tener bastante calculado tu circuito digital, lo que comunmente pasa es que los motores pierden pasos por atasco del mecanismo, para eso tendrias que dejar bastante sobrado al motor en cuestion de torque y una buena lubricacion en tu mecanismo, en si un macanica bien estudiada...
saludos y gracias por tu disposicion....


----------



## tecnogirl (Oct 17, 2009)

Simon: Tu aplicacion es similar al mecanismo de posicionamiento de las cabezas lectoras de la disquetera de 3 1/2 pulgadas. Debieras abrir una de esas unidades y observar la forma en que el motor PaP mueve el cabezal: a veces lo hace a alta velocidad y a veces en pequeños avances. Quisiera saber cúal es exactamente la aplicacion que vas a realizar ?.

Como te dije, la velocidad del PaP depender  de la secuencia de excitacion dada por el controlador del motor (PIC, PC o driver, etc) y si estos producen una secuencia incorrecta o acelerada, el motor PaP responder  conforme, pero es un caso bastante raro en un diseño bien hecho. Aun asi, como en el caso de la impresora, puedes incluir algun sistema de control con suiches o barreras fotoelectricas para detener el motor en caso de un mal funcionamiento. 

Nota: Tu post#2 dice:.. "Saludos amigo, te explico...", quisiste decir "amiga", verdad ?.  Salu2.

Pegar el saludo: "Amigo"
Querras decir "amiga"...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2009)

El motor PAP por si solo no puede posicionarse en un punto "mayor" al que la lógica de control le ha mandado.

Si puede ocurrir que se saltee pasos por sobrecarga, es decir que la lógica le mandó (Por ejemplo) 100 pulsos de avance y el motor no llego a posicionarse a 100 lugares.
Cuando ocurre esto las posibilidades son 2 , que el motor directamente no avance, o que el motor se posicione en un valor de "Lugares" menor al que se le requirió (Pulsos enviados).

Si en la practica se detectara que el motor se posiciona en un lugar “Mayor” al que se le requirió, la falla esta en la lógica de control (Mando pulsos por demás o con una secuencia incorrecta) y no en el motor.

Para corregir a lo largo de un tiempo de funcionamiento prolongado la posibilidad de que el motor halla salteado algún pulso, se resetea el contador a cero (Software) posicionando el motor en un lugar que accione un sensor de fin de recorrido, es decir que al accionar el fin de recorrido se considera que la cuenta es "Cero" y desde allí se procede a posicionar nuevamente los contadores, de acuerdo al grado de precisión necesario, esta operación se efectúa solo al inicio, cada "N" operaciones o en cada nuevo movimiento


----------



## Simon (Oct 18, 2009)

Jajaja Hola tecnogirl, mil disculpas, mi intensión en verdad era estar seguro si se trataba de una chica o un chico con ese pseudónimo, ya me di por enterado y no volverá a ocurrir. OK veré si puedo ser breve. Y bueno, sí se puede decir q lo q expuse es similar a las lectoras de floopy q tú dices. Tu explicación también es la correcta para mí, pero el detalle esta en q yo lo planteo en un diseño básico q no tenga ningún tipo de verificación de posición, q entiendo perfectamente .Dado q solemos repetir q los motores paso a paso son muy precisos quise averiguar q piensan los coleguitas aquí en la red.
¿Mi proyecto? Ninguno,  solo trato de determinar algo por ahora q incluso nos puede servir a todos saber.
Respecto a las impresoras: Plantee más arriba q a pesar de q ellas se mueven a una velocidad q varía según lo q este haciendo, un día observe q cuando ocurrían ciertas condiciones como por ejemplo atasco de papel, estas se volvían locas y el motor comenzaba a moverse más rápido de lo q normalmente lo hace. A todas esta y dado el tiempo q tengo viendo equipos y fallas, me pregunte _si esto obedecería a una falla en la lógica (ósea el hardware digital)_ _o si mas bien esto era producto de q el fabricante incluía dentro de la tarjeta una rutina (software pre programado en el micro de la impresora) q bajo ciertas condiciones de falla colocara una secuencia q hiciera q el motor se moviera mas rápidamente, ósea q se acelerara._ Y aquí la pregunta al foro. ¿Puede un motor acelerarse debido a una falla de la lógica (circuitería)?  y q en mi caso y bajo un posible diseño futuro (q implique precisión),  producir este error, *y ojo *no me refiero solo a q si _yo quiero dar 100 pasos y el motor  termina dando 200_,  también me refiero a que si lo q deseo es dar  100 pasos en 100 segundos, no termine este dando los mismos 100 pasos pero en 40 segundos (espero q se capte mejor). Tampoco me refiero a falla del motor en sí, me refiero a fallas en la circuitería q es lo q deseo evitar, tampoco me refiero a la posible pérdida de pasos por una u otra razón, solo me refiero a “acelerarse”, por eso reitero mi curiosidad ¿puede o no ACELERARSE un motor PaP por falla en la circuitería? Y ¿cual podría ser una causa electrónica y no mecánica?  *Y aquí voy con el amigo fogonazo*_,_ creo q él planteo de manera razonada algo q yo también comparto y es q una ” secuencia incorrecta”  a la salida puede acelerar el motor, aun así alguna otra gente en otros foros dice ser imposible ya q el motor se detendría incluso comenzaría a vibrar, ¡pero nunca acelerarse!, ¿comparten Uds. esa misma opinión, sabiendo q las compuertas , contadores etc. pueden fallar? .y les aclaro yo siempre me he referido al circuito de control o driver, incluso fuente de poder, pero no al motor propiamente dicho el cual está clarísimo “no se gobierna solo”  jeje.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 18, 2009)

No quiero crear polemica sobre el asunto pero me quede pensando sobre las impresoras....
puede ser posible que este programada la logica con un numero de secuencias al motor para hacer el recorroido del cabezal en ciertos centimetros, por consecuencia toma un determinado tiempo,ok..., si se atasca por cualquier falla y no tiene una reprogramacion de fin de carrera porque he observado que solo al prenderse hace los movimientos para ubicar el cabezal, entonces la logica sigue haciendo la secuencia correcta pero el cabezal solo recorre la mitad del trayecto o el que sea, por ende en menor tiempo, por lo que pareceria que se acelerara o uds que opinan?
saludos....


----------



## Simon (Oct 18, 2009)

Lo cierto es y como tú dices "para no crear polémica" q lo q quiero es tener diferentes opiniones y juntos llegaremos a una conclusión razonable y posible, hasta el momento las opiniones de este y otros foros q he visitado parecen estar divididas lo q ya para mí me dice q la precisión de un motor paso a paso respecto a un motor convencional es relativa al menos en lo q se refiere a mi suposición, de ser posible o no q el PaP se acelere. (Claro siempre basado en una falla lógica del circuito, no del motor mismo). No se trata de "buscarle las 5 patas al gato" sino mas bien concluir si es posible controlar un motor paso a paso para q haga un recorrido "X numero de pasos" en "X" tiempo, con absoluta seguridad y con una circuitería básica q no amerite controles adicionales y claro esta partiendo q la parte mecánica es ideal y no ofrecerá resistencia como para q se frene, ni excesiva carga inercial para q sea arrastrado y este se acelere; repito visualicemos una tarjeta de control con un PICMicro y su driver, una fuente de poder y el motor PaP. Por ahora la conclusión más convincente para q esto ocurra es q la secuencia de unos y ceros q hace q el motor avance, vaya más deprisa (ósea se acelere), solo sucedería y como es lógico de pensar, cuando el contador q maneja la tabla (para el caso de manejar el control por una tabla interna grabada en el micro) cuente más rápido de lo q su reloj interno se le haya programado. Por ejemplo un contador de 1 a 9 con un clock de 10hz cuenta más rápido q uno tenga un reloj de 5hz, según este criterio el motor por una simple falla del reloj interno se acelera y por ende ocurriría la falla indeseada; pero podrían ocurrir algunas otras cosas q a simple vista no se observan y el foro ha estado aportando opiniones. ¿Se entiende? 

PD tecnogirl y fogonazo, leer mensaje q les deje mas arriba. Mi correo para todos es: Leer políticas bye.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok, a ver  si ya entiendo, lo que pasa es que yo cuando pienso en un motor PAP, lo primero que se me viene a la cabeza es posicion, no tiempo, es decir, adapte un torno para madera con motores de PAP y hacerlo CNC, y a mi no me afecta en cuanto tiempo haga un balastro(barrote para escalera) sino que lo haga bien, es cierto que puede estar acelerandose o retrasandose en fracciones de segundo , porque yo lo controlo con la pc por el puerto paralelo (en mi caso la logica) y como todos sabemos el envio de datos por este medio no es en tiempo real ni preciso, asi que yo concluyo que si es posible que haya fallas en cuanto al tiempo pero no en posicion como dices si la mecanica esta bien, o sea que cambie de velocidad, lo que no me queda muy claro es que utilidad se le podra dar a un motor pap en relacion a tiempo....
saludos...

ups, otra cosa, como solucionar esa falla en cuanto al tiempo..... no tengo idea.... si encuentras la soucion no olvides comentarla....

p.d. Si crees que sigo sin entender tu punto amigo, creo que no lo voy a entender por ahora, pero me queda la espinita...

bien, agrego este comentario, suponiendo que estoy en lo correcto con tu punto,  en mi caso, que mi logica es mi pc, pasaria que por algun motivo, se retrasara demasiado el tren de pulsos,  despues enviaria casi juntos los siguientes pulsos probocando que el motor no alcanzara a dar el siguiente paso , por consiguiente perder la secuencia traducido en una falla de posicion.... digo no me ha pasado pero existe la posibilidad...


----------



## Trev (Dic 9, 2010)

Buen documento el que publicaste arriba Lubeck..queria agradecerte..andaba buscando información precisa pues necesito hacerme una rutina de aceleración y desaceleración de un PAP unipolar..lástima que esta en inglés la voy a hacer para el pic16f877a en CCS


----------

